

$1 Billion in dollar coins - baltcode
http://www.npr.org/2011/06/28/137394348/-1-billion-that-nobody-wants?ps=cprs

======
ColinWright
I was at a conference a while ago where speakers were given dollar coins for
being under time. One coin for every full minute under their allotted time.

The event ran to time.

------
baltcode
Even if you want to use them, how do you get your hands on them? At the bank?

~~~
simonsarris
Banks, and you can buy them directly from the government for free shipping in
boxes of 200. At least you used to be able to...

~~~
baltcode
Ahh, here it is:
[http://catalog.usmint.gov/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category...](http://catalog.usmint.gov/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&identifier=8100)

